# Toys vs Minis vs Standards?



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Some people think minis are the perfect size. Not too large to pick up and not too small to be fragile. Just the right size for active people!


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

WELL...I admit I AM biased, as I own a mini...but, I dont see why they would be less preferable! Mini's, in my opinion, are perfect! Not too big and not too small! Although, I must admit, I would LOVE to own a standard one day! From what I've seen here, they are all pretty much the same besides the size...if they are well socialized and trained!

Good luck to you in your search!


----------



## ekbaby734 (Jul 1, 2011)

I'd have to say I'm biased as well.. My Toy is very active, yet not too much where I can take him on a 10-15 min walk and he is usually satisfied. But I've never owned a mini or standard. Good Luck in your hunt!


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

I have minis and they are wonderful dogs. They are very smart, sweet and affectionate. I don't know about different lines but mine are not hyper. Whatever you decide to get I don't think you can go wrong with a poodle.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm not sure what that breeder was referring to...I feel that for the most part a poodle is a poodle, no matter the size. A lot depends on raising as well. I have an oversized mini, I think he's perfect. Not too big to pick up and carry if I need to but big enough to go for long walks/hikes, play with my larger dog without getting hurt, and not get hurt by a kid falling on him or something. (which does occasionally happen around here. ) Ultimately though it's up to you. If you go with a reputable breeder who is striving to breed to the poodle standard no matter the size, then you should do just fine.


----------



## Sadie Girl (Jun 17, 2010)

My pet history has always been with small terriers, except for two wonderful Norwegian Elkhounds! After my Norwich went to the Bridge, I was without for 5 months and then decided it was time for a change. Sadie came to me as an adult of 5 years and had been a breeding bitch to a hobby breeder. I'm not overly strong either, but I don't have to be since I don't pick her up. She readily hops into the car and walks quite willingly into the vet's office. I don't have an axe to grind with minis or toys, I just don't think you should let the size of a standard scare you. BTW, Sadie is 66 lbs and stands at 28". No small girl at all, but she is 100% easier to keep than the little lovable Norwich was and the Australian Terriers before. My husband never was keen on the little dogs, and I so wish he was still around to appreciate the merits of a Standard Poodle! I think he would have fallen head over heels in love with Sadie, the nearly perfect dog!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Standards aren't suppose to be huge, I like to see males around 60 lbs and females 35-45 lbs (Vienna is a giant female though and is 62lbs)

Most of their size is legs and hair, feel them, and you will be surprised that they're really not that big


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I have a small mini and I find that size perfect. I've also had a larger mini; again perfect! They need exercise, but not nearly as much as a standard. Food and medicine are also a LOT cheaper than a bigger dog. Boarding and grooming costs are less, too. They fit easily into almost any sized car, as well.

Toys, IMO are too fragile, at least for my outdoor lifestyle, and they tend to be barkier, but that's my experience. Others may feel differently.

In my younger years, I probably would have LOVED to have a standard, but I want something easier at my stage of life.


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

I too, am biased as I also have a mini. She is a small mini, (she is just over the 10" mark). I like that I can pick her up with 1 hand, she makes a great lap dog, and is probably easier to snuggle with than a standard! I love all size poodles but, for me a toy or mini is best. 

Some things to consider might be; the amount of time you have everyday to exercise the dog ~ I think the bigger the dog, the more exercise they would need (not always true). Feeding a high quality food (I use Acana) ~ costs me $25 for 4-6 weeks. Feeding a standard would be a lot more. Usually everything for a bigger dog costs more. Money may not be a problem but, I think some people look at a getting a "bigger" dog, then realize that they can't afford them, so it is the dog that usually ends up suffering. I would love to have a standard poodle as a friend for Bailey, however I would have to stop eating!:sad:

Hope you find the PERFECT dog for you! please keep us posted.


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

I had minis most of my poodle owning life. I loved them. One of the finest dogs I ever shared my life with was a black mini. When I went looking for a new poodle, after my last mini went to the rainbow bridge, the breeder I best liked bred toys. I didn't want a super tiny dog. No teacups for me. Beau is an oversized toy which means he is 12" at the shoulder and about 10 lbs. He is a great dog.

One of my good friends had a standard poodle that she loved for many years. All was well until her poodle was in its teens. My friend is very petite and could not lift that large dog to carry up and down stairs.

I may be prejudiced, but I think all poodles are amazing. Just pick a size;lfestyle that fits into your lifestyle.


----------



## Mikey'sMom (Feb 21, 2012)

I have both an adult (oversized) mini and a standard puppy. The biggest difference I have noticed so far (other than the obvious size difference) is the exercise requirements. Both as a puppy and as an adult, our mini can exercise indoors if he needs to...if he gets the zoomies on a rainy day, no problem! He just runs laps around the house and plays fetch up and down the stairs and in the hallway. At 12 weeks though, our standard puppy is already bigger than our mini, and when he gets the zoomies inside, look out! He is just a little beefier in build, and so we spend a LOT more time outside with him. I hear they calm down a bit after they turn 2, but I spend quite a bit more time actively exercising my standard, whereas my mini could exercise himself a bit more easily. I'm sure it depends on the dog, but that is my observation so far. They are both lovely dogs, though. I highly recommend obedience classes, particularly if you get a standard...you can get away with some bad habits with smaller dogs, but I wouldn't want a 60 lb dog misbehaving, lol!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

What do you plan on doing with this dog? I love to go hiking, but there's no way I could bring my toy with the hikes that I go on, the standards are great hiking companions and are able to keep pace (well, probably do double what I do) and enjoy it with me. They're not fragile.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I think good minis are harder to find; standards and toys are a lot more common. But minis are awesome -- especially mine! :smile:


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I have owned a toy, an OS mini, and in in-size mini (currently) and minis are just perfect for me. I remember thinking when Jake, my oversize mini was recovering from CCL surgeries (he had one on each back leg within a 2 year period when he was 10 and 11 years old), and he had a soft cast for a few days and then was to stay off of the leg --- if I had a standard or larger dog it would have been much harder as I have a vintage condo and live on a high first floor, with 2 flights of low stairs. As it was, it seemed like I was forever carrying him up after the surgery, and all I know is it would have been much tougher. My friend had a chow who had the same surgery and she ended up moving since he was a heavy dog and she had to carry him, too. So, unless I had a home all one one level, I'd prefer a mini.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

How big was the standard poodle you met? They look big if they are tall and have a lot of hair. Everyone commented how huge Leroy was when he had 3 inches of body hair, 4-5 inches of neck and topknot hair, and I told them he's skinny and only weighs around 65lb. They are shocked that he "only" weighs that much. They think he weighs so much more. I trimmed him down and now I get comments on how skinny he is! Leroy is 27" - on the taller side and he is very leggy. Other than that, I have no problems taking him to the vet, the dog park, to a friend's house. My husband and I have been traveling to my in-laws a lot (5 hour drive) several times and we take the dogs with us. No problems traveling. We've even stayed in a hotel and it wasn't a problem. Leroy does pull on the leash when he is excited but he isn't that strong to where I lose control. I can reign him in easily. Of course, dogs are individuals and I'm sure there are standards out there that are really strong on the leash. Last time I took Louis (Havanese) to the vet, I brought Leroy with me for support, cause Louis hates the vets office. It wasn't a hassle to take both dogs. When Leroy was around 50-58lbs, I was able to pick him up and place him onto a hydraulic grooming table. Now he is heavier, I could probably lift him for a few minutes. I just place his front feet on the grooming table, and hoist his back end up onto the table.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

I've never had minis or toys, but will weigh in on standards. Like others said, standards aren't supposed to be huge. Most females I have met have been in the 35-40lb range and males around 60lb. My Nova is 65lb and is ginormous for a female spoo. BUT as mentioned, most of their "size" is legs and hair. Any other dog breed as tall as Nova would easily be pushing 90-100lb. 

What I like about standards is that they can be "large" dogs without being bulky and heavy. In my experience, they also tend to be a lot lighter on the leash than other breeds (mainly, I'm comparing them to labs which is the other breed I am most familiar with). Spoos are light on their feet, don't eat nearly as much as other large breeds, and don't weigh as much either. 

For example, my roommate has a small female lab who is about the size of a female spoo that I'm training right now (Hope). Hope weighs 35lb and Bambi, the lab, weighs 60 and is literally exactly the same height. My lab, Juniper, is about 80lb and is a good 2 inches shorter at the shoulders than Nova (my spoo), who is 65lb. 

SO if you like large dogs, don't shy away from a standard. Put your hands on them, walk one on a leash, pick one up! I could easily pick up most of the female spoos that I have had in the past. Nova is a little more difficult, but she is way above the "normal" range for most spoos. It's very easy to find spoos in the 30-40lb range, which to me is the perfect size.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

georgiapeach said:


> I have a small mini and I find that size perfect. I've also had a larger mini; again perfect! They need exercise, but not nearly as much as a standard. Food and medicine are also a LOT cheaper than a bigger dog. Boarding and grooming costs are less, too. They fit easily into almost any sized car, as well.


Yes, true that food and medicine and grooming costs are less with a mini than a standard, but not necessarily true that they need less exercise. Some minis are very active. My mini needs more exercise than my FIL's 60-pound standard poodle. I shoot for at least an hour to hour and a half exercise every day. People often say that standards are calmer in the house and minis are more active in the house, I have only had one mini, but this has been true in my experience.

I love my mini. He is active, fun, charming, silly, and in my opinion the perfect size. I like that everything on the countertops is safe because he can't reach them to counter surf. We take him with us everywhere. He sits in the back seat of the car with his seatbelt and doesn't take up the entire back seat. I can carry him if necessary, but he will also walk five miles with me. 

I love standards and toys, too! Standards are so elegant and can be so calm. Toys are darling and all poodle. In fact, I think I would like one of each some day. I do think there are minor temperament differences between the varieties, but there are also differences within the varieties. If you find a breeder with dogs you really like, any of the sizes could work for you.


----------



## Jane (Aug 3, 2011)

We have a mini and she is the PERFECT dog for us. We take her everywhere with us and she is just the right size - not too small to keep up (we like to go hiking, camping, and canoeing) but not too small that I can't pick her up and hold her when I go shopping. ( and she LOVES to go shopping! ) She walks the track with me every morning and is equally as game to snuggle in and take a nap when I'm tired. I can't think of a better dog.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

My first poodle was a mini who lived to be almost 18. She was awesome for us as kids because she wasn't so tiny that my parents were worried about us hurting her but she was not so big that we could not pick her up and carry her or control her on a walk.

I have no idea why anyone would say minis are not preferable. A poodle is a poodle. They are all equally fabulous. IMHO.

Good luck on your search.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I have 2 standard poodles, and they are a bit more work than a mini. For example, it’s $75 each, for a basic groom, if I were to take them to a groomer. (I groom them myself.) However, standards are awesome dogs! They are very calm and not prone to nervousness. They are energetic though, and need lots of exercise, as you would expect with most large dogs. Also, they do need to be lifted sometimes (i.e. onto the grooming table) or held back if they’re intensely interested in something, so physical strength does play a part in owning one in my opinion. But they’re smart, they care about your feelings, and they’re incredibly easy to train. And they have a deep, resonant, big dog bark which can be good if someone is looking a little iffy.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

pieces of arzt said:


> So my husband and I have been researching and contacting breeders and rescues. At first we initially thought we wanted a standard--we love big dogs and are used to big dogs. But then we saw a standard recently and realized that it was QUITE big! I am not a large person (nor very strong), and I will be the person responsible for getting the dog to the vet, the groomer, etc.
> 
> So now we're looking heavily into mini's. We aren't thinking much about toys because neither one of us is overly fond of small dogs. I spoke to a breeder recently that claimed that most poodle people prefer either toys or standards, and NOT minis. They said there was something just different about minis, but they couldn't really explain WHAT.
> 
> ...


There is no truth in that statement that mini's are less preferable. If anything they are preferred over the other sizes because they are so versatile. 

I myself own two toy poodles that I wouldn't trade for the world. The smaller toy is quite a tomboy. She and my oversized toy are great little watch dogs believe it or not. 

However, A miniature poodle is a great size for carting around under your arm if need be, hiking, swimming, camping, snuggling on the couch, taking up only a portion of the bed, able to leap into the car for a ride and much cheaper to groom. There too many advantages to list and you know, I can't think of a single disadvantage. 

If undecided, go with a Minature poodle, its only size that is the difference.


----------



## pieces of arzt (Jul 30, 2011)

Poodlelvr said:


> One of my good friends had a standard poodle that she loved for many years. All was well until her poodle was in its teens. My friend is very petite and could not lift that large dog to carry up and down stairs.


This is exactly my concern with a standard. Our last dog was a rough collie, and he weighed 75 pounds. When he got sick last year we made several vet trips, and it was extremely difficult for me to get him into and out of the car. He was only 7, and he had to be put down.


----------



## pieces of arzt (Jul 30, 2011)

Fluffyspoos said:


> What do you plan on doing with this dog? I love to go hiking, but there's no way I could bring my toy with the hikes that I go on, the standards are great hiking companions and are able to keep pace (well, probably do double what I do) and enjoy it with me. They're not fragile.


We're not SUPER active (though speaking of hiking, I've always wanted to get into that!). However, I would want a dog that could go on walks with me and my daughter. We have a park near our house, and our entire community is very walker/jogger/etc. friendly, so it'd be nice to include the dog in some of those things.


----------



## pieces of arzt (Jul 30, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> I think good minis are harder to find; standards and toys are a lot more common. But minis are awesome -- especially mine! :smile:


Is there any particular reason you think good minis are harder to find? 

Also, as an update, I have now had TWO breeders tell me that mini's personalities are not as great as standards or toys, but they can't tell me WHY. I'm not sure if this is a ploy to sell their own dogs (neither breeds mini's), or if there is truth to this statement.


----------



## pieces of arzt (Jul 30, 2011)

tokipoke said:


> How big was the standard poodle you met? They look big if they are tall and have a lot of hair. Everyone commented how huge Leroy was when he had 3 inches of body hair, 4-5 inches of neck and topknot hair, and I told them he's skinny and only weighs around 65lb. They are shocked that he "only" weighs that much.


I understand what you mean about them looking much bigger than they are (I previously had a collie who had LOTS of hair), but "only 65" is too big for me. The rough collie was 75 lbs (60-65 when he passed), and this was very difficult for me to handle. I know the standard females tend to be smaller than the standard males, but we will almost certainly get a male.


----------



## pieces of arzt (Jul 30, 2011)

PaddleAddict said:


> I love standards and toys, too! Standards are so elegant and can be so calm. Toys are darling and all poodle. In fact, I think I would like one of each some day. I do think there are minor temperament differences between the varieties, but there are also differences within the varieties. If you find a breeder with dogs you really like, any of the sizes could work for you.


Could you tell me more about the temperament differences? This is what I am very interested in. Thanks!


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

pieces of arzt said:


> Also, as an update, I have now had TWO breeders tell me that mini's personalities are not as great as standards or toys, but they can't tell me WHY. I'm not sure if this is a ploy to sell their own dogs (neither breeds mini's), or if there is truth to this statement.


I think this is because they are full of crap! They want to sell you their dogs. EVERY DOG ON THE PLANET HAS THEIR OWN PERSONALITY! You could buy 2 Spoo's, one could be the greatest dog, kind, gentle with kids, obedient, easy to train and the other one could be a total BASKETCASE. I would run from these breeders! There is something they are NOT telling you about their dogs!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

pieces of arzt said:


> Could you tell me more about the temperament differences? This is what I am very interested in. Thanks!


Well, take it all with a grain of salt because one person will say one thing and another might disagree, but most poodles no matter toy, mini or standard are very smart, observant, intuitive, want to be with you, easy train and willing to please.

Some people say that minis are a little more active, particularly in the house, whereas standards tend to be calmer in the house. I have found this to be entirely true with my mini, he usually wants to be doing something (playing fetch, chewing his toy, going for a walk, playing, etc.) rather than just laying there. Now that he is older, he does rest and sleep more, but he is no couch potato and never will be. Some people label this as hyper. I do not think my mini is hyper. He has energy, though. In fact, it's what I love about him. He is always up for the next adventure.  BUT, there are calm, mellow, couch potato minis, too. 

Some people say toys are more timid, scared and yappy--I don't believe this myself. Yes, there are dogs that can be this way, but a well-bred and well-raised toy should not be yippy or snippy or yappy. 

Some people say standards are high strung. Some say they are calm. I think a well-bred poodle of any size should be balanced in temperament, although you will see a range of more active, less active, etc.

I think that any breeder who is making blanket statements that spoos are better than minis or whatever is either very biased toward their variety (it can happen) or perhaps a little shaddy if they are trying to hard sell you a puppy.

I think the VERY best thing you could do is try to find a local all-breed dog show (or even better, a poodle specialty show) where you can meet all of the varieties in person and see for yourself. First I wanted a standard, then I was won over by my co-worker's toy, then I met some minis at a dog show and was sold on a mini. I really do think the mini is the perfect size for us.

In my opinion, ANY poodle is just wonderful and you really can't go wrong.


----------



## pieces of arzt (Jul 30, 2011)

PaddleAddict said:


> I think that any breeder who is making blanket statements that spoos are better than minis or whatever is either very biased toward their variety (it can happen) or perhaps a little shaddy if they are trying to hard sell you a puppy.


Yep, this is my issue--trying to figure out if they are biased OR are just trying to sell. Or perhaps they really do love poodles, but personally had bad experiences with mini's that WEREN'T well-bred. Sigh. So much research, so many people I've talked to...my head is spinning!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

pieces of arzt said:


> Is there any particular reason you think good minis are harder to find?
> 
> Also, as an update, I have now had TWO breeders tell me that mini's personalities are not as great as standards or toys, but they can't tell me WHY. I'm not sure if this is a ploy to sell their own dogs (neither breeds mini's), or if there is truth to this statement.


My impression is that there just aren't as many mini breeders as the other sizes, but I could be totally off base on that.

As for mini-specific personality issues, you're going to get a lot of push-back on that! Every poodle is an individual, regardless of size. Some minis are energetic; others, like my Beau, are couch potatos. Some are barky; others, not so much. Beau is smart as a whip, a total cuddle bug, and a bit of a nervous Nelly at times. He's quite a looker, too! Decide what you are looking for, temperment and size wise, then find a great breeder who does it all right. Toy, mini, or standard, you'll end up with a fabulous companion!


----------



## Nawal (Mar 3, 2012)

I have not seen as many mini breeders either, but that does not mean they are better or worse, probably just less known or bred. 

My toy poodle (6lbs) came from what I now think was not such a great breeder, adn even though I would not trade her for the world she has some undesirable traits that training has not eliminated all the way: she's definitely yappy, shy and skittish. But also very smart, willing to please, quick learner and very, very loving of those she trusts.

I rescued a mini poodle (9.5 lbs) notquite a week ago, her personality is completely different, she is happy-go-lucky, trusting and playful with other dogs and even people. SHe is more active, but then again, she is only one, whereas Puppet will be 4 in August.

At 3.5 lbs bigger she is MUCH, MUCH bigger and sturdier than Puppet. When I brought her home she seemed humongous to me lol, but i am more used to her now. 

I think the key no matter what is going with a reputable breeder or rescuing a pup not knowing much about him/her and commiting to raising them properly. They may still have undesirable traits but can become manageable. As I said, I would never trade Puppet for the world. Gracie seems to have a more balanced personality though I have no clue where she came from!

Poodles are ridiculously adorable no matter what and I think a mini is a great compromise as far as size goes. My husband loves playing with Gracie because they like rough housing, and with Puppet I am always on his heels making sure they keep the rowdiness to a minimum hehe

Rescuing a pup vs buying a puppy from a breeder has also been a very different experience, and as much as I love puppies, I feel very lucky that Gracie came to us already potty trained and grown. Like with anything, there are pros and cons to every decision, but you should be confident that no matter what you decide, you will not regret it :act-up:


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I have a small Spoo who is 22" & 37lbs. He is a good size, though highly active. He keeps on going & going & going. Luckily we have 1/2 acre of fenced in area & 2 retriever X's that keep him busy as well as the neighbors loose dogs running around that keep him active. He is actually more active in the house than my OT/Mini. But he takes much longer to groom & so I do his grooming every 2 weeks instead of 1x a week. My OT/Mini I groom 1x weekly & she is easy to keep. My Spoo eats a huge amount of food & he works off every scrap of it(4cups). If I lived in a smaller house, or condo there would be no way he would be happy. My OT/Mini is 12" & almost 9lbs. She is super easy to exercise, walk, hike & do Rally stuff with her. She eats 1/2 cup a day. 
Both my dogs are awesome & I wouldn't trade them for anything. My next Poodle though will be under 15" just for the ease of grooming, exercising & feeding.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Poodle Club of America has breeder referrals for each state and Apricotred Poodle Club also has lists of breeders of all sizes. Someone else may be able to post the website for another list of breeders of all colors.

Affiliate Clubs, PCA Member Breeders and Poodle Rescue Contacts

Apricot Red Poodle Club - Red Apricot Poodle Club


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

It might be very helpful to let us know where you are located. Perhaps some could suggest breeders or rescues in your area. 

For myself, I do not want standards even though they are great dogs. The only puppies 
I ever walked away from were alitter of standard poodle puppies. I groom my own 
poodles. The puppies were adorable as all puppies are. I was feeling very hopeful until the breeder proudly introduced me to the mom and the grandmother. I looked at all that poodle to brush and scissor and knew I couldn't do it. I politely excused myself and left.

Now that I am older I need a dog I can carry if needed, so I would never buy anything larger than a mini.


----------



## pieces of arzt (Jul 30, 2011)

petitpie said:


> Poodle Club of America has breeder referrals for each state and Apricotred Poodle Club also has lists of breeders of all sizes. Someone else may be able to post the website for another list of breeders of all colors.
> 
> Affiliate Clubs, PCA Member Breeders and Poodle Rescue Contacts
> 
> Apricot Red Poodle Club - Red Apricot Poodle Club


Yes, I've already looked at many breeders through the Poodle Club of America, but personal insight is super helpful, too!


----------



## pieces of arzt (Jul 30, 2011)

Poodlelvr said:


> It might be very helpful to let us know where you are located. Perhaps some could suggest breeders or rescues in your area.
> 
> For myself, I do not want standards even though they are great dogs. The only puppies
> I ever walked away from were alitter of standard poodle puppies. I groom my own
> ...


I am in the Houston, Texas area. I have already contacted many breeders in Texas, but any insight is welcome.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

pieces of arzt said:


> I am in the Houston, Texas area. I have already contacted many breeders in Texas, but any insight is welcome.


You are in the perfect location for a great poodle.... Go over to Poodle Rescue of Houston and take a look at some of the poodles there. Right now they have all 3 sizes and many that are in between.

Take a look at their website, on May 2 they got in 6 oversized toys (over 10 inches) and there is a beautiful one year old black standard and a couple of black minis that are stunning!
.
Poodle Rescue of Houston

They are on Schroeder Road just off 249 and 1960.
13302 Schroeder Rd.
Houston, TX 77070


----------



## qtpoodle (Jan 15, 2012)

I have a mini poodle girl who is going to be 2 in July. She was a rescue who I got in January. She's about 13" tall and 11 lbs.. She is very athletic and really cuddly. She is very sweet and healthy. I just love her so much. I think she's huge because my other dogs are 4-5 lbs.. I prefer having tiny dogs, but I made an exception for her because she was young, pretty, healthy and a rescue. 

I have a new toy poodle that I've had for about a week. He is a lovely little boy who just turned 1 year old. He came from a fantastic breeder who had to rehome her dogs due to unexpected health issues, and she had to move. He's my first non-rescue/shelter dog and my first dog that is from a great breeder. I have no idea if my other dogs come from great breeders or BYB because they were rescues or from the shelter. My new toy is wonderful. He is supposedly show quality so that's a first for me too. He is a little under 10 inches tall, and he's 5 lbs.. He's very cuddly and athletic just like my mini. He's not at all hyper, yappy, or nippy. I don't let my dogs act that way, but he came to me with a great personality and behavior.


----------



## pieces of arzt (Jul 30, 2011)

Marcie said:


> You are in the perfect location for a great poodle.... Go over to Poodle Rescue of Houston and take a look at some of the poodles there. Right now they have all 3 sizes and many that are in between.
> 
> Take a look at their website, on May 2 they got in 6 oversized toys (over 10 inches) and there is a beautiful one year old black standard and a couple of black minis that are stunning!
> .
> ...


We went this past weekend, and it's a great facility! We did not find one there for us, though--at least not yet.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Keep checking at the rescue, there are still a few getting their health check and in quarantine. It is almost like a sci-fi movie where you go through all these procedures to get out of the quarantine area. They don't even let us volunteers in the quarantine area just the doctor and vet techs.


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

That black standard boy they have right now is beautiful! They had a video of him up on their Facebook page. He seems like such a sweet boy....I would be very tempted to go get him if we were in Houston right now!


----------



## pieces of arzt (Jul 30, 2011)

Marcie said:


> Keep checking at the rescue, there are still a few getting their health check and in quarantine. It is almost like a sci-fi movie where you go through all these procedures to get out of the quarantine area. They don't even let us volunteers in the quarantine area just the doctor and vet techs.


We would really prefer a puppy. Do they often get puppies? They had some when we were there, but they weren't true poodles.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

pieces of arzt said:


> We would really prefer a puppy. Do they often get puppies? They had some when we were there, but they weren't true poodles.


Yes they do, but when they do they go super fast. Most of the time they don't get posted because within a couple of days they are claimed. You just have to keep in touch with the rescue. Check their Facebook page. When I got Leroy, he was with 6-7 other poodles puppies, blacks, creams, browns. There was also a black poodle mom with four black pups around the same time. It does happen!


----------



## pieces of arzt (Jul 30, 2011)

tokipoke said:


> Yes they do, but when they do they go super fast. Most of the time they don't get posted because within a couple of days they are claimed. You just have to keep in touch with the rescue. Check their Facebook page. When I got Leroy, he was with 6-7 other poodles puppies, blacks, creams, browns. There was also a black poodle mom with four black pups around the same time. It does happen!


I do check the Facebook page. I suppose I could try calling and asking about puppies every once in a while. Thanks!


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

I owned a mini for 16 years and now have a standard. The mini made me fall in love with the breed. They actually have a lot of similar traits. Whenever my spoo does something quirky, my husband asks me if it's a "poodle thing". He always had labs and finds our spoo hilarious. They really do have a lot of the same mannerisms! I will say the mini was more active in the house, but I think that is because we let her. Having a 65 lb dog galloping around inside bouncing off the furniture would not be good - but a 15 lb mini could get away with it.


----------

